# Greetings from Southern California



## beyondblushing (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay....I now have another website addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's going to be alot of fun reading up on all the wonderful information Specktra and it's faitful writers have to offer. I look forward to it. If you have some time come check out my site: www.beyondblushing.com for another point of view from an over obsessed makeup junkie and artist like myself!

xoxo
Lisa


----------



## Janice (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra Lisa, glad to have you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoyed reading your blog, thanks for sharing.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi!! Welcome to Specktra!!  I hope you have fun here!  And I agree...it is an addiction!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to specktra Lisa. Your blog looks great, I look forward to reading more when I have time. I hope you enjoy specktra as much as I do.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 13, 2007)

*~*Welcome Lisa!!!*~*


----------



## user79 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Lisa, welcome to the site.


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 20, 2007)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

